# Stihl BR450 vs 450C-EF



## ericm979 (Mar 6, 2020)

I need a new blower. I've been using a Husky BT145 Carb II since 2004 or so. The Carb II means it has an untuneable carburetor. Not even with removing caps or using special carb tools. And it runs super lean. I've made it work by taping over 3/4 of the air cleaner inlet to richen it up but it does not perform well. I bought a non Carb II carburetor but adapting it will require many more parts which are NLA. The Carb II carb has two bores. There's a regular one that admits fuel/air mix and a second air throttle which goes to a tiny reed valve and then to the crankcase. The regular models' carb won't just bolt on.

My use is blowing off 700ft of driveway and a huge parking pad. The 145 was marginal.

Anyhow, I've narrowed it down to the BR450 or 450 C-EF. No four-mix for me. I want a Stihl so there'll be parts available in 15 years. It looks like both models have adjustable carbs. Anyone with the C-EF want to comment on the usefuless of the electric start vs the cost and weight?


----------



## Justin Taylor (Mar 11, 2020)

Only useful if you have to talk to people as your blowing or have to go through buildings


----------



## stihl86 (Mar 15, 2020)

Most current carbs are semi fixed jets, so adjustments do little.
Any 2 cycle in California will be lean. Overly lean at best and you most likely wont be able to change that.
The adjustment only have about a 15% plus or minus effect. If that
If its too rich, it will constantly clog spark arrestors.
And just removing it wouldn't be a very smart move.

What's wrong with a 4mix? It's really your best choice for your location.


----------



## magicmanar98 (Mar 23, 2020)

I enjoy the heck out of my 450 c-ef. Manual says you have to start it cold with the pull rope but that’s a load of crap. I have no idea if the pull start even works on mine. I’ve had it 2 or 3 yrs with no problems at all with electric start. I also have a br800x 4mix. I like it a lot too but more for the massive fall cleanup. The 450 blows just as hard imo but won’t move the volume that the 800 does. I totally recommend the 450 c-ef. It’ll tackle any job you throw at it, plus it’s so cool firing that thing up with the neighbors watching.


----------

